# British Consulate Spain (Malaga/Madrid)



## susanspain (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi, Does anyone have any experience of what the consulate can/can't do?
I was the victim of an RTA in Nov last year and it seems that although I have had our car insurance legal team working on getting a settlement - I may now have 'no case' as the Guardia who attended the scene failed to mention me anywhere in their (14 page) report and it is 'as if I was not there'. 
The lawyer is at a loss what to do (he has appealed to the Chief Prosecutor - as it is a Criminal case) - but we are going nowhere fast. 
I contacted the British Consulate in Malaga for 'advice on proceedural matters' (quote from ther webpage on 'what we can/can't do') -but got a total brush off! 

Any experiences/tips welcome. 
sj


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Issue a "denuncia" indicating the GC deficiency. 

It's a Spanish legal matter.


----------



## susanspain (Sep 5, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> Issue a "denuncia" indicating the GC deficiency.
> 
> It's a Spanish legal matter.


Chris, 
Would my lawyer not have suggested this if he thought that was the right thing to do? 
Who would one make the denuncia to? 
A denuncia has already been made to the court on my behalf by the lawyer indicating that I was a victim of this RTA, but it would appear that this has not held any sway in the original criminal court hearing. Hence the lawyer taking the matter back to the judge, who has put it forward to the crown?? - Junta prosecutor.

My lawyer is very experienced, but has not come across this one before. (I also have a procudura/barrister on retainer via this lawyer). 
Have you yourself had experience of making denunicas against the GC? and if yes, what was the outcome?
SJ


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

susanspain said:


> Have you yourself had experience of making denunicas against the GC? and if yes, what was the outcome?


I was once incorrectly fined - went to the Local Police (I'd actually been with them the day I supposedly committed the infraction) and they issued one - Fine revoked. 

BUT this is more serious and if it's been sent to the courts it probably wont be needed. BUT Spanish courts CAN take a LONG time to deal with cases - They are admittedly MASSIVELY overworked. Ask your lawyers opinion.


----------

